# SPEEDBALL 2006 TT



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi folk

Yes, I'm back from the exhilarating and brilliant SpeedBall 2006 rally.

And the Nurburgring was absofrigginlutely awesome!!!

I'm too exhausted to post much at the moment, so do look out for more posts over the coming days. But for now, here's a few photos to get your interest:

One of the morning start points, this one just outside Amsterdam:










The Nova was the only car that didn't make it back to the UK, it's engine blew a few mile the otherside of the Czech border in the way home.

Here, we are lined up in the car park outside Sparta Football Stadium in Prague:




























As you can see, quite a varied assortment of cars to play with :wink:

There was a lot of interest in us at Prague. Here's a link to their AutoReview website:

http://garaz.autorevue.cz/viewtopic.php?p=398564

A couple of views of the Nurburgring racing circuit, the part that is closed to the public. These are two views of it from our hotel balcony. The Dorint is a fabulous place to stop if you ever get to The 'Ring:



















These are two shots from inside the TT.










The second shows me lining up a 911 just before nipping through on the inside...










And here we are at the finish point in the UK, the Royal Beacon Hotel in Exmouth:










Two views from out hotel baclony of the cars lined up outside:



















And finally, the stickered-up trusty TT. A car that so much fun to drive and performed faultlessly thoughout the rally:










This car is so well suited to high speed mile munching on the Autobahns and then whipping around the twisties at The 'Ring.

Two snippets on information:

My sat-nav recorded a maximum speed on the run towards Prague of 254kph, or 159mph!!! as we "breezed past" the maxed-out 350z that was also in the rally.

And I was credited with having recorded the third lowest total distance covered by the rally.

Cheers for now

Dave


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Looks great dave,
count me in for next year


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice shots mate, looks like you had a wonderful time.

May even have a bash next year


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

thebears said:


> Nice shots mate, looks like you had a wonderful time.
> 
> May even have a bash next year


Thanks mate :!: Yes, every single one of us had a brilliant time.

There were NINE GTO's in the line up this year.

How many TT's can we get into SpeedBall 2007?!?!?!?


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Really enjoyed looking at those, thanks for posting and well done on completing the rally  .


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Congratulations Dave - great photos, I look forward to seeing some more [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

WOW!

I'd love to do that! What an amazing experiance!

Generally, how was the weather?


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

Hope you had a good time!

Looking at the cars in the pics, it looks a bit like a "poor people's Gumball" :lol: 

no offence dough


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> WOW!
> 
> I'd love to do that! What an amazing experiance!
> 
> Generally, how was the weather?


Yes Adam, it most certainly was! I'll be there next year...

Generally the weather was brilliant: dry and sunny with temperatures around 25 to 29degC. Only on the run from The 'Ring back to Belgium that the weather was bad, and by that I mean several hours of torential rain.

Are you coming next year?!?!

It's about time the TTOC got itself into gear and organized something like this, rather than wasting time organising a bit of poncing around in black ties..

Dave


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

ir_fuel said:


> Hope you had a good time!
> 
> Looking at the cars in the pics, it looks a bit like a "poor people's Gumball" :lol:
> 
> no offence dough


Well, as you're reading this, you cant be a toffee nosed rich git with bottomless pockets either. It just goes to show what can be achieved with more modest motors and a lot of determination.

But there again, a lot of highly modified TT's only get as far as the front driveway for yet more polishing.... before bing pushed back into the garage...

Dave


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

yeah i'd be up for it next year.... are there many costs involved?

Are you rich then ir_fuel? Your comment seems a bit ignorant


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> yeah i'd be up for it next year.... are there many costs involved?


If you ignore preparation/modding/food/drinks...

Entry Fee (inc ferry)Â£275
Hotels & Parking Â£450
Fuel Â£350
The 'Ring Â£35

Total of Â£1140 for two people having so much fun and meeting so many great new *performance* motoring orientated friends - it's a bargain 8)


----------



## SunnyDevon (May 28, 2006)

Glad you enjoyed yourself.

Btw I think that must be you taking a picture of me.... spooky.


----------



## SunnyDevon (May 28, 2006)

And another... get that shirt back on


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

So, it's like a cheap version of the Gumball then! :wink:


----------



## SunnyDevon (May 28, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> So, it's like a cheap version of the Gumball then! :wink:


Think more 'affordable' and 'accessible'... certainly no elitism, just a good laugh


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> So, it's like a cheap version of the Gumball then! :wink:


Says you!!! And you only drive a common-as-muck beemer!!! Arrogant Git :x

Perhaps your comment would have had slight hint of value if you drove something like a Lambo...


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

SunnyDevon said:


> Glad you enjoyed yourself.


Sure did!!!     



SunnyDevon said:


> Btw I think that must be you taking a picture of me.... spooky.


How did you guess :wink: 



SunnyDevon said:


> And another... get that shirt back on


It a good job I at least put my trousers back on then :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Dave, for god's sake sort your sig pic out will you!!



Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Nem said:


> Dave, for god's sake sort your sig pic out will you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nick


You mean sumat like this one......

Trouble with referring to sig pics is, they keep changing!


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

TThriller said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > WOW!
> ...


I personnally have organised/partaken in TWO trips into Europe involving TTOC/Forum and the uptake is abysmal. First trip 2 cars, 2nd trip 4 cars.

The trip planned for 2006 was pulled due to only 3 cars interested. So we don't just organise Dinners. You should not underestimate the amount of organising required for these trips - with only 3 cars interested the return sometimes is not worth the effort.

I plan to organise a long weekend trip next year to Ingolstadt and the new TT production facility so watch this forum, the TTOC website and absoluTTe.

Steve


----------



## spud (Aug 24, 2006)

Good to see you had a nice time exel pics, were did you get that gerny flap on your fear spoiler! and does it work.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

TThriller said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > So, it's like a cheap version of the Gumball then! :wink:
> ...


They dont even make those BMW compacts anymore was a complete flop (hence the 1 series)! If you wanna talk 'cheap' then go to yr local BMW dealer and see what they offer you for your car. If this gumball is 'cheap' then yr a perfect candidate. :evil:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

TT Law said:


> I personnally have organised/partaken in TWO trips into Europe involving TTOC/Forum and the uptake is abysmal. First trip 2 cars, 2nd trip 4 cars.
> 
> The trip planned for 2006 was pulled due to only 3 cars interested. So we don't just organise Dinners. You should not underestimate the amount of organising required for these trips - with only 3 cars interested the return sometimes is not worth the effort.


Sorry mate, I dont buy that, you bottled out SIX MONTHS before the event was even due to take place!!!

If you had hung on a bit longer, me and Yogibear would have been dead-certs for that trip. And as more new members joined during the year, more would no-doubt have signed up too.



TT Law said:


> I plan to organise a long weekend trip next year to Ingolstadt and the new TT production facility so watch this forum, the TTOC website and absoluTTe.
> 
> Steve


Glad to hear it 8) But do AVOID late July and all of August. Too many folk have too many commitments due to schools etc. And outside of those times, the ferry crossing are cheaper and easier to book. Oh, and dont even think about clashing with the Le Mans 24hr weekend 

I PM'd you asking for your intended dates, got anything in mind yet?

As long as it doesnt clash with the SpeedBall 2007 (late June/early July) and Le Mans (mid June), you can count on me being there. And most probably Fraser too.

Dave


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Steve's round next....



Nick


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Nem said:


> Steve's round next....
> 
> 
> 
> Nick


Who's Steve :?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TT Law, top post on this page.

Nick


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Nem said:


> TT Law, top post on this page.
> 
> Nick


ahhh


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

TThriller said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> > I personnally have organised/partaken in TWO trips into Europe involving TTOC/Forum and the uptake is abysmal. First trip 2 cars, 2nd trip 4 cars.
> ...


It may have been the case that you and Yogi would have gone but as you were 1 of the three interested that meant max 4 cars 6 months out. You cannot keep the hotels and others waiting for people to decide and you have to have a cut off date.

The club has over 400 members and continuing to arrange an event that will only benefit 4 people makes no sense at all.

As you may be aware I have now taken over as TTOC Events Secretary and will make evry effort for next years trip to succeed. It will more than likely take place late August/Early September.

Please don't make rash statements about the club only organising dinners when you have not taken into account the amount of work required for these things to take place. Ironically the dinner will be the best supported event bar the HMC this year.

Steve


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > TT2BMW said:
> ...


So you missed the wink at the end did you? :?

Don't lecture me with your TT head stuck right up your arse mate cos I was there reading the book and wearing the t-shirt before your old man even shot you out the end of his little fella!

And agreed TThriller, it is a 'common as muck beemer' but then I've done the TT route for 4+ years and needed to get a more practical and boring car.

Perhaps you need to re-trace your route and see if you left your sense of humour somewhere along it!!


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Well said Neil.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Cheers fella.

Just p's me off when you make a comment and then they all jump on board as if I'm a Beemer Boy who's strayed on to a TT Forum and posted 2000+ times for the sake of it!

Where's TTotal when you need him? :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Where's TTotal when you need him? :wink:


Is he your back up?



TT2BMW said:


> Oh dear. That spoiler. That looks like a bolt-on accessory if ever I saw one. Sorry mate! :?
> 
> Just looks like it's been plopped on top of the OEM.


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... sc&start=0

You may have been there reading the book and wearing the t shirt about TTs before me but when it comes to manners you're well behind... Theres plenty of BMW forums out there if your bad attitude fancies a change of scenery? :wink: <--- dont miss the wink...


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, I said his rear spoiler looked bolt on and others agreed. So, are you going to have a pop at them collectively as well?

And there's no attitude on my part except when people like you jump out of your pram and start talking like you own the Forum and have been here since its creation.







<--- don't miss the w*nker...


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Well i look forward to your future posts to see what you come up with for your compact...

MODERATED - NO PERSONAL ATTACKS


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Guys,

Please modify your posts and remove bad language.

This is a public forum and if you require to loose off steam can I suggest the Flame Room and then no personal attacks.

Steve


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

TT Law said:


> [. Ironically the dinner will be the best supported event bar the HMC this year.
> 
> Steve


Ironically it has naf all to do with motoring! Which is precisely my point.... A complete waste of time imho...


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

There are definatly two sides to the argument.

I suppose the main thing is that the TTOC is not actually anything to do with the TT-F, so there is nothing to stop anyone, Dave, posting up and organising a Track Day promoted exclusively on the TT-F.

As an owners club the TTOC has to ballance funds and members evenly. Also as I have come to find out the TTOC / TT-F meets I organise are as much a social event as they are car enthusiast orientated. So it does make sense to have a TTOC social event included in the calendar.

I know you are a person with strong views Dave and I'm not going to take a side on this, I've got no need t, you know me anyway 

EDIT: Like the new sig, but it's too big 

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Yeah, I said his rear spoiler looked bolt on and others agreed. So, are you going to have a pop at them collectively as well?


Yeah, why not! If you make a negative comment, it opens you up as fair game for reprisals!!!!!! Collectively or singly...

And what if the Hefele is a bolt on! So is the OEM V6!!! And that is still better than the poxy OEM after-thought stick-on that Audi deemed fit to fob EVERYONE with 150's,180, & 225's off with... Shame on Audi for that faux pas. The OEM stub is pathetic: it should be chopped off completely; replaced entirely; or extended. Anything is better that the OEM stub.

Oh, AND I REALLY LIKE THE HOFELE TURBO SPOILER... PRECISELY WHY I FITTED IT. AND I DON'T GIVE A DAMN IF YOU OR ANYONE ELSE DOESN'T AGREE WITH ME.


----------



## masg (May 25, 2006)

why does it matter if he drives a compact? don't make him a trator or anything...he had a TT before most of us did on this forum and sure he still loves them but there are times where u need to move on and have different needs,i quite like the compact,drive one twice a week because its practical


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Nem said:


> There are definately two sides to the argument.


Nope, three sides. Think about it...



Nem said:


> I suppose the main thing is that the TTOC is not actually anything to do with the TT-F, so there is nothing to stop anyone, Dave, posting up and organising a Track Day promoted exclusively on the TT-F.


True enough. But if it ever came down to choosing between the TTOC and the TT-F, no prizes for quessing which one I would go for. One has done INFINATELY more for me (and you; and so many others) than the other ever would, or could.



Nem said:


> As an owners club the TTOC has to balance funds and members evenly. Also as I have come to find out the TTOC / TT-F meets I organise are as much a social event as they are car enthusiast orientated. So it does make sense to have a TTOC social event included in the calendar.


As far as the (social) meets arranged by you and all of the other reps are concerned, I agree with you entirely and support you all wholeheartedly. You all do a great job.

IMHO, the TTOC committee should be organising more of the motoring orientated events, the kind of event that is way beyond the resources of the local reps.

Spending time and effort arranging a "ponce around in black ties" shows TO ME just how much they are out of touch with the real membership. When was the last time a member of the committee canvased views of the Membership?! I for one have never been approached. (They probably wouldnt like the answer :wink: )

If they keep on organizing such do's, I will not be renewing my membership next year.



Nem said:


> I know you are a person with strong views Dave and I'm not going to take a side on this, I've got no need to, you know me anyway  Nick


I wouldn't expect any less of you Nick. You do a great job mate. And I know you well enough to know some of your personal veiws on certain subjects.



Nem said:


> EDIT: Like the new sig, but it's too big
> Nick


Thanks for that Nick [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

but if I may quote the announcement on:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=50257

"Guidelines 
Please keep all signatures to a maximum of around 30k in file size. Please also consider the dimensions of your picture, not too wide and not too tall. The absolute max is 'about' 200px tall AND 500px wide. We obviously wonâ€™t be hunting you down for a 31k file with a size of 150x502, but common sense should prevail, the smaller the better though WITHIN these guidelines. "

My sig pic is 460x226 pixels and a mere 20k

(that's 2/3rds the size of my LM sig pic)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

spud said:


> Good to see you had a nice time exel pics, were did you get that gerny flap on your fear spoiler! and does it work.


Cheers Spud. Nice to see you using words the rest of us can understand [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :wink:

Its a Hofele Turbo from The TT Shop.

Gurney Flap: quite accurate Spud. If it worked for Dan Gurney, who am I to disagree :wink:

Yes, the rear feels well planted. But as Dan Gurney found out, it has to be done in a balanced way. Aproaching 160mph on the Autobahns, the front started to feel a little light. So something to be done up front me thinks.

TThriller


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Cheers fella.
> 
> Just p's me off when you make a comment and then they all jump on board as if I'm a Beemer Boy who's strayed on to a TT Forum and posted 2000+ times for the sake of it!
> 
> Where's TTotal when you need him? :wink:


Don't drag TTotal into this!!! He's a good bloke, he certainly don't fit your profile [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

And thank god that 95% of members on this board don't fit yours! :?


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> And thank god that 95% of members on this board don't fit yours! :?


MODERATED - NO PERSONAL ATTACKS


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Too many personal insults now turning this into a slagging match.

Sorry, game over, locked.


----------

